# Earthway 2170 feedback and opinion



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

If anyone is looking for a spreader and considering this unit "Earthway 2170" these are my thoughts after putting it together and using it once.

The hopper is huge. After unpacking it, didn't realize how big the hopper would be. It has massive wheels that should go over anything. If you can't push this things wheels around your yard you don't have much of a "yard", but cliffs, valleys and boulders for a yard.

Putting the unit together was WAY more difficult than it should have been. It almost seemed the manufacturer made it difficult on purpose. The instructions are not very clear have really poor depictions of what you should do and the word descriptions are difficult to comprehend in in certain parts of the installation.

No joke, step one, do small task, step 2 do another small task, step 3 here is a picture of the entire full assembled upside down. Make it look like this..."oh btw here are a few other pictures and words that might help you in the 8 steps. It felt like this. https://imgur.com/a/P0WcH.

Besides the instructions, the lower section that mounts to the bottom of the hopper and acts as the "legs" I had to spray some wd40 on it and beat on it with a rubber mallet to get a bolt in the hole. It was jammed so tight I couldn't hardly move it at all. Finally get that fixed. Went through rest of instructions to installing the arm that attaches to the piece that opens and closes the feed. What a crappy design. I spent no joke 20 minutes turning this stupid piece every which way and couldn't find the appropriate orientation. What I ended up doing is put it in the most logical orientation and bent it to fit to the lever. It works, but being brand new I shouldn't have to be besting and twisting on stuff to get the stupid parts to fit.

Another thing that really irks me....there is no guard. This is a 150$+ spreader and Earthway cant include a 10$ spread guard? They want you to buy their additional 50$ attachment. No thanks. Come on.

Now as for using the unit. It works well. It seems to spread without a problem and of course it rolls over just about anything without any issues. I strapped some cardboard on the side of the thing for an edge guard and did the edging and took it off after i finished. Overall I couldn't tell how well it was spreading because it was getting close to dusk but the proof will be how well it spread when the yard (hopefully) greens up. But it was spreading at least. I walked at the recommended 3MPH (GPS on phone) and stuff was being slung out the hopper at a decent rate. I just hope it even.

Overall user experience was decent pushing it around. The lack of edge guard is annoying. But just pushing it with the hopper half full was good. The build experience and the "quality" of the machining and parts were crap. While it doesn't feel like it is going to fall apart, I just question the thing as it isn't as "refined" as I would want it to be for $150. The assbembly and the parts they picked IMO were just not designed and engineered properly.

https://imgur.com/a/vdrwA


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Glad you like the finished product. I know you'll enjoy it. You could have spent 3 times the price on a Lesco, but for a small amount of work, you'll have a spreader that should last a while.

People really seem to be in love with their edge-guards, but I just don't see the need. Spread accordingly, have some overlap, and don't bother with an edge-guard.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

That's strange - did it come with this assembly/operating manual? It looks pretty thorough - more thorough than the manual that came with my $440 Lesco. It also looks like Earthway has a toll free phone number for tech support at the top of page one:



> PLEASE CONTACT US IF YOU ARE MISSING ANY PARTS, HAVE ANY DIFFICULTY IN ASSEMBLY, OR HAVE ANY
> QUESTIONS REGARDING THE SAFE OPERATION OF THIS SPREADER. THIS MODEL INCLUDES LIFETIME
> TECHNICAL SUPPORT. HOT LINE: 574-848-7491 OR 800-294-0671, EMAIL: [email protected]


If it makes you feel any better, Lesco didn't offer that. On the bright side, you only have to put it together once, and you should be able to enjoy it for years to come! 

I also don't use the edge guard much - maybe if I had a pool I was trying to keep granules out of.


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

Ware said:


> That's strange - did it come with this assembly/operating manual? It looks pretty thorough - more thorough than the manual that came with my $440 Lesco. It also looks like Earthway has a toll free phone number for tech support at the top of page one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the one. Second page basically covers 85% of the entire bottle assembly in one step. Some of the parts don't need to be in that picture. From having to best on the leg with the hammer to get it to loosen up all the stuff that wasn't secured down fell off anyways. That entire page could have been broken down into 3 or 4 steps with slightly more clear directions. Wheels at that step? Why? They come like 3 steps after all of that.

The orientation of the "pivot rod" is confusing as hell too and I ultimately had to bend it slightly to get it to fit. It's just poorly designed.

Is it the worst instructions for putting something together? No. But just the overall experience was not what I was expecting.

It's kind of like opening an apple device compared to something from Harbor Freight. Packaging and presentation makes a difference.

The edge guard I think is just part of it. I have a very narrow strip between houses. without it a good 3-4 feet sprays in neighbors yard.

But yeah, minor issue that should only occur once mainly (other than edge guard).

Hopefully no other issues, and don't expect it to be.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

kur1j said:


> ....It's kind of like opening an apple device compared to something from Harbor Freight. Packaging and presentation makes a difference...


Great analogy - unfortunately, the only thing I've come across in this lawn game that comes even close to an Apple device in terms of presentation is the Rachio irrigation controller.

Pete made a pretty cool poor man's edge guard here. :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I agree that the spreader was tedious to put together. And the hopper is crazy big! I put 2 full bags of Milorganite in it and it is very heavy to push. I don't want really want a workout when I'm walking the spreader :lol: So now I put about a bag and half in it.

The other half bag I let my 5 year old spread in his little edge guard mini.

I don't spread much stuff and looking back now it was probably overkill even though I have a lot of yard to cover. But, the price was right at the time and I couldn't' find much else comparable.


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> I agree that the spreader was tedious to put together. And the hopper is crazy big! I put 2 full bags of Milorganite in it and it is very heavy to push. I don't want really want a workout when I'm walking the spreader :lol: So now I put about a bag and half in it.
> 
> The other half bag I let my 5 year old spread in his little edge guard mini.
> 
> I don't spread much stuff and looking back now it was probably overkill even though I have a lot of yard to cover. But, the price was right at the time and I couldn't' find much else comparable.


Yeah, the hopper size is impressive and doubt i'll ever need that much room. But
the extra size where stuff won't spill is welcomed.

Yeah, now that it is put together I can just use it and not have to worry about the parts. Just hope I never have to take it apart bc that will just be a bitch haha.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

For what it's worth, I I could do a walk-through video of the assembly of the 2170. I received mine last week, and used it for the first time to spread some dolomitic lime around the yard. I wouldn't mind disassembling it, and putting it back together for the benefit of future purchasers. I agree that at the price point the unit is at, there should be some sort of rudimentary edge guard in-place. I wound up using some zip ties and a piece of cardboard, but found that as I was walking faster, the granules were getting flung out ahead of the cardboard. It would need to curve around, similar to how the Lesco guard is made, which is shaped like a crescent ")". I wound up taking it off, and since lime is cheap, I just dealt with the overage, and blew it back on the yard after I was finished.

It did help that I am very mechanically inclined, and found the assembly no more difficult than a children's swingset. After you have put together a few of those, you'll have a better idea how things go together.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> I wouldn't mind disassembling it, and putting it back together for the benefit of future purchasers.


 :shock:


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

The meme was hilarious!... Thanks for the honest review. I've been considering buying something with pneumatic tires for a smoother push thru the lawn, but I balk at the price for a spreader with real rubber. I have an Edge guard that I love and it does the job wonderfully, but the one thing I really wish it had was pneumatic tires. I scoped out pneumatic tires at Harbor Freight, that cost 20 bucks, I am going to see if I can modify the edge guard and change out the hard plastic tire for real rubber this fall


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

Topcat said:


> The meme was hilarious!... Thanks for the honest review. I've been considering buying something with pneumatic tires for a smoother push thru the lawn, but I balk at the price for a spreader with real rubber. I have an Edge guard that I love and it does the job wonderfully, but the one thing I really wish it had was pneumatic tires. I scoped out pneumatic tires at Harbor Freight, that cost 20 bucks, I am going to see if I can modify the edge guard and change out the hard plastic tire for real rubber this fall


Basically it boils down to "do i have to have an edge guard? and do i mind putting together something that isn't designed the best for putting together?" if both of those answers are no then yeah it's good. Maybe I am being overly harsh on it, for specifically disliking the assembly. But I just don't generally think a sightly highend spreader would have better thought out parts. Me having to spend 20 minutes playing with the orientation of the linkage to fit, only to realize it won't fit at all and that I need to bend it slightly to get it to fit and not bind up is silly to me. Brand new, and I need to bend parts to make them fit? That's just a piss poor design.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

In not sure if something changed in production or if something was damaged during packaging/shipping of yours, but I didn't have to bend anything to get the unit together.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

kur1j, did you call Earthway tech support to discuss the issue? If not, I would encourage you to do so before continuing to bash them in this thread. It's possible that you just got a bad part - things like that happen sometimes, and they don't know about it unless you bring it to their attention. Other members here have assembled the same spreader without having to bend anything, so something is clearly amiss. I'd be curious to hear what they have to say. Thanks.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Spammage said:


> In not sure if something changed in production or if something was damaged during packaging/shipping of yours, but I didn't have to bend anything to get the unit together.


I didn't have to bend anything either. It wasn't the worst thing I've ever assembled, that would be my grill :evil:


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

Ware said:


> kur1j, did you call Earthway tech support to discuss the issue? If not, I would encourage you to do so before continuing to bash them in this thread. It's possible that you just got a bad part - things like that happen sometimes, and they don't know about it unless you bring it to their attention. Other members here have assembled the same spreader without having to bend anything, so something is clearly amiss. I'd be curious to hear what they have to say. Thanks.


I emailed them to ask about the assembly issues I ran into. I'll provide what they say when they answer.

I know it sounds like I'm bashing on them but I feel people are asking and I am just providing my honest feedback to them. Sorry if it comes off that I am bashing. Not my intent.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

I have the Earthway 3 Side Deflector Kit 60166R on my 2170 and love it. I'll take some pictures of it tomorrow as the pictures I posted on the "other site" no longer works.


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

ericgautier said:


> I have the Earthway 3 Side Deflector Kit 60166R on my 2170 and love it. I'll take some pictures of it tomorrow as the pictures I posted on the "other site" no longer works.


Nice, where did you get it and how much was it?


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

kur1j said:


> Nice, where did you get it and how much was it?


From http://www.earthway-outlet.com/60166.htm


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ericgautier said:


> kur1j said:
> 
> 
> > Nice, where did you get it and how much was it?
> ...


That's pretty cool - so you can "turn off" either side? That's one of the reasons I rarely use the deflector on my Lesco... it seems like I'm always set up in the wrong direction to use it properly.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Ware said:


> That's pretty cool - so you can "turn off" either side? That's one of the reasons I rarely use the deflector on my Lesco... it seems like I'm always set up in the wrong direction to use it properly.


Yes, each side is independent of each other so you can turn off 1 side, 2 sides or all 3.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

ericgautier said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > That's pretty cool - so you can "turn off" either side? That's one of the reasons I rarely use the deflector on my Lesco... it seems like I'm always set up in the wrong direction to use it properly.
> ...


Curious about the mechanism that holds the deflector in the "up" position. Is there some sort of ball and detent that provides a mechanical lock, or is it friction fit?


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Curious about the mechanism that holds the deflector in the "up" position. Is there some sort of ball and detent that provides a mechanical lock, or is it friction fit?


There is a detent, but it locks via friction.



http://imgur.com/3ecpmJc

(open)



http://imgur.com/Be7sVuv

(detent to lock in place)



http://imgur.com/Y8DPKXM

(closed)



http://imgur.com/dIFfWyi

(2 open, 1 closed)

She needs a wash bad. :lol:


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Thanks for the pictures to clarify. I'll go ahead and get one


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

There's no edge guard, but isn't there a feature built in that closes one of the holes? If you click the "features" tab on the product page, it says it has SideSpread-Control (and has a video showing it) which should serve the same purpose as an edge guard.

It's my understanding this was introduced later to their models, but I think that was a couple years ago. I'm not sure how long retailers would keep stock like this around, but is it possible you got an older model?


----------



## glenmonte (Sep 15, 2017)

I was looking at the 2170, but went with the 2150 because of exactly the problem of pushing two bags in it. I'd rather refill after each bag. I'm also partial to the round shape.

The side spread control it should have come with is actually pretty good. It closes off the holes in such a way the material only falls onto the part of the spreading wheel in the 9 o'clock (I think) position, so it can only be thrown forwards or right. I think it's better than an edge guard because you don't have the same amount of fertilizer coming out for half the coverage area (90 degrees vs. 180).

The assembly isn't bad, but the manual is. The average person with a bit of mechanical skills would be better off with just a detailed photo and all the parts instead of their poorly written manual.

---BUT---your assembly keeps the price down and allows a product made in the USA to still be affordable.


----------

